# power windows not working



## KMart (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi all...can someone tell me where I would find the fuse/circuit breaker for the power windows? I don't see it in the fuse block.
1966 Lemans 2 DR Hardtop
Thank you


----------



## KMart (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi...I should add I have no power at the plug to the LF window motor


----------

